# Best Beaches, Bikinis & BBW recomend



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (May 27, 2009)

Are there any beaches or spots that are famous for BBW & Bikinis? If so are the women pear shaped,hour glasss or apple?
thanks


----------



## Teleute (May 27, 2009)

Uh... I mean, wouldn't the women in such a place, if it did exist, be a mix of shapes anyway? I'm pretty sure there isn't a "SSBBW pear bikini heaven" outside of fap material.


----------



## katherine22 (May 27, 2009)

chubbychaiserwinnipeg said:


> Are there any beaches or spots that are famous for BBW & Bikinis? If so are the women pear shaped,hour glasss or apple?
> thanks



There are woman who are pretty fat on the beaches of southern Florida,and Atlantic City, N.J.


----------



## Blackjack (May 27, 2009)




----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



Agreed... Ain't touchin' this one...

Just as a side note though, one thing never dawned on me until a few years ago when I read a post about this here in Dimensions... Sand isn't necessarily something that bodes well for heavy people to walk on. I always tried convince our NAAFA group to do things at the beach but they never wanted to.


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

Just don't mention the beach in Aisle 5 at the Wal-butt. 

Please. 

Don't.


----------



## nykspree8 (May 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



ROFL, great find ;P


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2009)

nykspree8 said:


> ROFL, great find ;P



Buddy, Blackjack PWNES that face palm.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 27, 2009)

I dunno...........I think the post is innocuous enough. 

From my point of view, large sized women are loved in the Carribean. Wife and I visited the Domincan Republic, and it appeared that the locals seemed to love curvy women. Carla wore bikinis and thongs on the beach for the entire vacation, and I think the locals were figuring out how to bury me in the sand & steal her away.


----------



## Esther (May 28, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I dunno...........I think the post is innocuous enough.



I think it is mostly the second question, not the first, that people find a bit ridiculous.


----------



## butch (May 28, 2009)

Yesterday I spent the day at Ocean City, MD, and the boardwalk was full of fat women and fat men. I have to say, I was surprised to see how many of the young fat women were with average sized guys.


----------



## MisterGuy (May 28, 2009)

Go to Pear Island, GA. It's just off the coast of Savannah, and it's where all the pear-shaped BBWs in the know go. Apple City, FLA, is where you'll find all the apple-shaped ladies. Also, if you want bikinis, go to the Bikini Islands, although I can't vouch for how many pears and apples will be there.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 28, 2009)

Esther said:


> I think it is mostly the second question, not the first, that people find a bit ridiculous.




Agreed, and that's why I didn't address it.

Advice to OP..............big women of all shapes are beautiful, a true FA knows that already. Enjoy the view...........


----------



## Wild Zero (May 28, 2009)

I heard Zegema Beach-uh had mad BBW in bikinis.





But that was before the bugs came.









FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## CleverBomb (May 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Just don't mention the beach in Aisle 5 at the Wal-butt.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Don't.


Or ask how much sand the ladies displace while walking on the beach.

-Rusty


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



Got yer' 6 Blackjack!


----------



## SparkGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

*The last time I remember an attempted jaunt on the beach was in Hyannis, Massachusetts. I seem to remember making it (barely) to the water and crying for daddy to carry me back. Not a fond memory. I remember thinking they had replaced the regular sand with quicksand. Walking on any sand is a real pain for SSBBW's. I didn't see a whole lot of bbw's on the beach that day. Maybe they decided not to brave the sand again and just swam out to sea? *



fa_man_stan said:


> Agreed... Ain't touchin' this one...
> 
> Just as a side note though, one thing never dawned on me until a few years ago when I read a post about this here in Dimensions... Sand isn't necessarily something that bodes well for heavy people to walk on. I always tried convince our NAAFA group to do things at the beach but they never wanted to.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 8, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *The last time I remember an attempted jaunt on the beach was in Hyannis, Massachusetts.*



Noooo Hyannis beaches noooooo


----------



## bdog (Jun 8, 2009)

chubbychaiserwinnipeg said:


> Are there any beaches or spots that are famous for BBW & Bikinis? If so are the women pear shaped,hour glasss or apple?
> thanks



There's a hidden beach for pear shaped and hourglass BBWs out here in California. FAs are allowed to go, but not many know about it so the ratio is about 20:1 BBWs to FAs. The water is cold so mostly the girls just lounge around and eat ice cream sandwiches and wish they had someone to apply suntan lotion to their bodies.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 9, 2009)

bdog said:


> There's a hidden beach for pear shaped and hourglass BBWs out here in California. FAs are allowed to go, but not many know about it so the ratio is about 20:1 BBWs to FAs. The water is cold so mostly the girls just lounge around and eat ice cream sandwiches and wish they had someone to apply suntan lotion to their bodies.


i call shenanigans. where is this wonderland you speak of?


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 9, 2009)

Coney Island always has lots of plump women in two-piece bathing suits. You have great variety there with lovely zaftig Russian women, curvy Latina women and bootylicious Black women.


----------



## Tau (Jun 11, 2009)

Beaches in South Africa are fairly fat friendly - you'll get stared at but then fat girls are used to that *shrugs* I've never been lynched or mocked or anything, people just gawk silently for a while then move on with their lives. Also, our beaches are gorgeous!


----------



## KFD (Jun 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> Beaches in South Africa are fairly fat friendly - you'll get stared at but then fat girls are used to that *shrugs* I've never been lynched or mocked or anything, people just gawk silently for a while then move on with their lives. Also, our beaches are gorgeous!




You also have to remember that the culture status quo abroad compared to america when it comes to BBWs is tilted. Here in America, if an SSBBW would go to the beach in any seaside metropolis, well, we know the rest. I think that abroad, there isn't the size bias there is here :doh:. 

C'est la vie...

Ya know, Bdog, I was at that beach once. I tried to find it again, but I never could. I think it was called "El Dorado" !


KFD


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 11, 2009)

BDOG, I think I know that beach! I believe the Big and very beautiful woman Colette took many pictures there in a Bathing Suit and some nudes. It's up near the Presidio, I think it's name is Baker Beach!



bdog said:


> There's a hidden beach for pear shaped and hourglass BBWs out here in California. FAs are allowed to go, but not many know about it so the ratio is about 20:1 BBWs to FAs. The water is cold so mostly the girls just lounge around and eat ice cream sandwiches and wish they had someone to apply suntan lotion to their bodies.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 11, 2009)

The best beaches I know of are in northern New Jersey and called "Sandy Hook National Park"! I've seen so many Big and Very Beautful Women here and around the clothing optional area too! 
BTW the way if any ladies are going to Sandy Hook anytime soon please let me know, LOL! 
PJ 




chubbychaiserwinnipeg said:


> Are there any beaches or spots that are famous for BBW & Bikinis? If so are the women pear shaped,hour glasss or apple?
> thanks


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 11, 2009)

Phil, Thank you very much for helping me decide where to book my next vacation! Paul 




wrestlingguy said:


> I dunno...........I think the post is innocuous enough.
> From my point of view, large sized women are loved in the Carribean. Wife and I visited the Domincan Republic, and it appeared that the locals seemed to love curvy women. Carla wore bikinis and thongs on the beach for the entire vacation, and I think the locals were figuring out how to bury me in the sand & steal her away.


----------



## SouthFL_BBW (Jun 13, 2009)

I live in south Florida, land of wannabe anorexic models. 

I love going to the beach but hate being stared at, so I go a state park beach. Majority of crowds won't pay the entrance fee, so nearly every time I have the whole beach to myself. I go 2-3 times a week if anyone would like to join me for a beach day!


----------



## Teleute (Jun 13, 2009)

KFD said:


> You also have to remember that the culture status quo abroad compared to america when it comes to BBWs is tilted. Here in America, if an SSBBW would go to the beach in any seaside metropolis, well, we know the rest. I think that abroad, there isn't the size bias there is here :doh:.
> 
> C'est la vie...
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, in many other countries, the size bias is even WORSE than it is here... although in some places it's less. Each place is different 

Tau, that sounds great! I'd like to visit South Africa, but my husband has some family down there that we'd probably have to visit if we went... and they are HORRIBLY racist. I don't know if I could handle a visit with them without slapping someone. Maybe we can make a secret trip just for hanging out on the beach and never let them know about it


----------



## bdog (Jun 13, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> BDOG, I think I know that beach! I believe the Big and very beautiful woman Colette took many pictures there in a Bathing Suit and some nudes. It's up near the Presidio, I think it's name is Baker Beach!



haha... yeah, I'm pretty sure I remember those pictures, and yeah, it's Baker beach.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Jun 17, 2009)

SouthFL_BBW said:


> I live in south Florida, land of wannabe anorexic models.
> 
> I love going to the beach but hate being stared at, so I go a state park beach. Majority of crowds won't pay the entrance fee, so nearly every time I have the whole beach to myself. I go 2-3 times a week if anyone would like to join me for a beach day!



I would gladly join you, pay both our entrance fees, and bring the picnic lunch, but the question is, will you as a gorgeous goddess BBW wear that bikini? :wubu:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 17, 2009)

Panama City had plenty of big girls!


----------



## wrench13 (Jun 19, 2009)

My friend, there are lovely ft ladies at most beaches, you need to keep the eyes open. 

As an aside story, I was at Rockaway here in NYC a few years ago, with a very lovely and super curvy SSBBW, a true extreme hourglass baby. I had purchased her a hot f-ing bikini from Pango-Pango custom made, on the promise that next time we went to the beach she'd wear it. Well, she did weAr it ( what there was of it). That supersized sexy body just swallowed up that itty bitty thing, as very fat womens rolls are wont to do. We were there for maybe 20 minutes, enough time for us both to need to be rubbed in with sunblock. WHile lotioning up all her vast expanse of exposed flesh, a COP walked up, on the sand, and told me that I needed to cease and desist or we'd both be given summons for public lewdness. I started to argue with him, saying that I was just applying sun lotion to her body, and that its not our fault that she just has way more body than most women, but my date, at that point , was clearly upset and embarassed, so we ceased and desisted, and she covered up. What a shame too, as this goddess could have been the poster girl for 'why I love fat women'. After that, all wearin' o' the bikini took place in my back yard!


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 19, 2009)

SouthFL_BBW said:


> I live in south Florida, land of wannabe anorexic models.
> 
> I love going to the beach but hate being stared at, so I go a state park beach. Majority of crowds won't pay the entrance fee, so nearly every time I have the whole beach to myself. I go 2-3 times a week if anyone would like to join me for a beach day!



I am going to the beach next month in South Florida, and they can kiss my fat ass.


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Coney Island always has lots of plump women in two-piece bathing suits. You have great variety there with lovely zaftig Russian women, curvy Latina women and bootylicious Black women.



You are the United Nations of fat women appreciation!


----------



## biackrlng (Jun 19, 2009)

chubbychaiserwinnipeg said:


> Are there any beaches or spots that are famous for BBW & Bikinis? If so are the women pear shaped,hour glasss or apple?
> thanks



Ok NOw I have never been but I hear from a "good source" that there are many BBW and SSBBW that go to Orchard Beach in the bronx.

Now you may ask who is the "good source" Ahem.. Let me just say that she has a great radio show on Friday nites from 7 to 9 on blog talk radio

catch her there and ask her for yourself

[email protected]


----------



## KFD (Jun 19, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Panama City had plenty of big girls!



*Then where in the hell are they!?* 


That is where I am stationed now, and I haven't seen any...


Yes, I love big splashy font...


KFD


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 19, 2009)

SouthFL_BBW said:


> I live in south Florida, land of wannabe anorexic models.



Lies, that's California! Everyone knows all the wanna be anorexic models and ACTRESSES come to California.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2010)

Atlantic City, N.J. has some nice sights


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Apr 18, 2010)

I personally will be on the Beach in Venice California next Saturday checking out the drum circle...

but more frequently, I am in my bikini south of the pier in Huntington Beach


----------

